# Snow Chains - Best Place to Buy?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just realised that we need snow chains for this years winter tour starting in 4-5 weeks time.

Think ours are 17" wheels.

What type are best and why?
Where is the best place to buy from?
Will any suppliers be at the Shepton Show?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can recommend Skidrive...

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/snow-chains/index.php

Plenty of online info about fitting and to make sure you get the correct size.

Konig T2 heavy duty chains have been well up to the job for us, especially if you have a large/heavy motorhome.

Note - If you have a FWD Transit then there are certain restrictions for fitting chains, check your manual.

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Just realised that we need snow chains for this years winter tour starting in 4-5 weeks time.
> 
> Think ours are 17" wheels.
> 
> ...


Buy them anywhere but the UK

They are sold at fair prices in all Alpine areas

Where are you going?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks PEEJAY, we were just reading a 2007 article you wrote to a twin axle RWD which we found most usefu;.

Thank Wupert.
We are going to Morocco, via France, Andorra, Spain, Portugal, Gib and anywhere else that takes our fancy. Plan to be away 5 months or so depending on money.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Thanks PEEJAY, we were just reading a 2007 article you wrote to a twin axle RWD which we found most usefu;.
> 
> Thank Wupert.
> We are going to Morocco, via France, Andorra, Spain, Portugal, Gib and anywhere else that takes our fancy. Plan to be away 5 months or so depending on money.


If you give the Alpine area of France and Andorra a miss you will not need chains.

If you decide to drive into the French Alps there will be many places that will sell chains.

Maybe a Google of where you think you will be can give you suppliers addresses


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I dunno, you might well be able to get them a bit cheaper in Alpine areas but I would say its far better to deal with a reputable company here who make sure they are selling you the correct product for your vehicle and in a language you understand. You also have the comfort in knowing you have the correct equipment on board before you travel instead of having to worry about getting the best price and service as you enter an unfamiliar country.

You can also have a good practice fitting and removing them on a nice warm driveway before you go as well, it's no fun when you're knee deep in snow or ice and you're not sure how to fit them.

Just my opinion of course.

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peejay said:


> I dunno, you might well be able to get them a bit cheaper in Alpine areas but I would say its far better to deal with a reputable company here who make sure they are selling you the correct product for your vehicle and in a language you understand. You also have the comfort in knowing you have the correct equipment on board before you travel instead of having to worry about getting the best price and service as you enter an unfamiliar country.
> 
> You can also have a good practice fitting and removing them on a nice warm driveway before you go as well, it's no fun when you're knee deep in snow or ice and you're not sure how to fit them.
> 
> ...


Cant agree Pete.

The Alpine tyre suppliers sell 1000's of chains all correctly matched to the vehicle

Most if not all Alpine garages will also fit your chains for a few euros.

You can be fully assured that the chains will be of high quality and are almost certainly imported into the UK.

I know who I would ask about snow chains and he wouldn't be from the UK.

Your para about practice fitting is a very wise suggestion


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I can recommend RUD cahins in Whistable (Kent). If and when you change youre vehicle, they will part ex your existing chains. Wupert is correct, there are lots of chains for sale in Alpine areas, but varying prices, quality etc. You also need to consider the exchange rate. I would say that you need to be confident to purchase in France. We have now used chains for more than 10 years, and I would purchase in France, now, if I had to. However, I prefer to be organised in advance, AND, that advice about a trying them - A DRY RUN - is invaluable. We did exactly this before our first ever skiing holiday. When we got to the Alps, and had to fit them, it was great to get out and do it, EASILY, because we had practiced. Don't forget, if you need to fit chains, the weather is nearly always aganst you! It will also often be dark. Hope you have a good trip


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

cypsygal said:


> I can recommend RUD cahins in Whistable (Kent). If and when you change youre vehicle, they will part ex your existing chains. Wupert is correct, there are lots of chains for sale in Alpine areas, but varying prices, quality etc. You also need to consider the exchange rate. I would say that you need to be confident to purchase in France. We have now used chains for more than 10 years, and I would purchase in France, now, if I had to. However, I prefer to be organised in advance, AND, that advice about a trying them - A DRY RUN - is invaluable. We did exactly this before our first ever skiing holiday. When we got to the Alps, and had to fit them, it was great to get out and do it, EASILY, because we had practiced. Don't forget, if you need to fit chains, the weather is nearly always aganst you! It will also often be dark. Hope you have a good trip


I agree with that.

Out of interest I live in Austria for the 6 winter months every year


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Wupert,
glad you agree with me, it can be quite grim to disagree online!! I'm very interested in your van/life - if you stay in Austria for 6/12 in winter, do you stay in a property or your van is winterised?? Do you stay on a site, have a genny? I lived in Switerzerland as a youngster, and have dreams of a winter wandering around the alpine regions skiing a volonte! However, we are new to motorhoming, and have bought a great entry level van, which is definitely not winterised. Obviously need to upgrade


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi A & S
I have been to alps with ice and snow on the roads I use Spike Spider chains they ain't cheap but easy to fit 5 mins in a blizzard and BL----DY cold You have to set your wheel to take the plate to lock the chains on no climbing under the Motorhome I think they are the best www.spikesspider.com I got mine in Manchester Check them out Hope this helps
Clipper
Dennis


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

This is a copy of a reply to MHF search MHF for more on spike spider

Had Spike spiders for 8yrs now have used them lots of times they are the best they take about 5 mins to fit This year I drive for 20 ks on thick snow and ice up a mountain no problems They are fitted on a Hymer 614 Look at this web site 
http://www.spikes-spiders.com/videos/ 
Clipper


----------

